# 1969 Kool lemon Fastback frame,fork & Chainguard  $175



## gary thompson (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## gary thompson (Jul 7, 2017)

8ballshark55@gmail.com


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi Gary, welcome to C.AB.E. If you are selling this stuff, you'll want to make a post in the bike parts and accessories for sale section. You'll have better luck there. Good luck with the sale.


----------

